# A special bonus offer in addition to double points



## dart330 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got an email offering extra points on my first trip during the double points promotion. I am going to get 300 points for my $15 trip on Nov. 15th !



> You're already registered to earn double Amtrak Guest Rewards® points on all trains and all routes during the Double Days fall promotion. As an added incentive, we invite you to enjoy this special offer:
> From November 4, 2009 to December 19, 2009, earn 250 bonus points for your first Acela® trip or 100 bonus points for your first trip on all other Amtrak® trains. That's in addition to the double points you'll earn on all Amtrak travel.
> 
> Terms and Conditions
> ...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 4, 2009)

I like how they treat it like it is something special-- I am guessing all of us got that.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 4, 2009)

I sense another day trip to Ft. Worth or Dallas for lunch in the very near future


----------



## rail_rider (Nov 4, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I like how they treat it like it is something special-- I am guessing all of us got that.


I didn't get that offer. If I did I'd jump on the Acela and grab the points.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 4, 2009)

rail_rider said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I like how they treat it like it is something special-- I am guessing all of us got that.
> ...


Wait a day, sometimes it takes a full day for all members to get the email it seems.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 4, 2009)

And if you already registered for the Fall Double Points, you automatically are registered for this Bonus as well. It's not a whole lot of points, but offers an excuse to ride a train!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 4, 2009)

Weird--



> We previously sent a you an email for this special bonus offer with incorrect offer dates posted on the email banner. The correct dates for this bonus offer are November 4 through December 19, 2009. We apologize for the error.
> You're already registered to earn double Amtrak Guest Rewards® points on all trains and all routes during the Double Days fall promotion. As an added incentive, we invite you to enjoy this special offer:
> 
> From November 4, 2009 to December 19, 2009, earn 250 bonus points for your first Acela® trip or 100 bonus points for your first trip on all other Amtrak® trains. That's in addition to the double points you'll earn on all Amtrak travel.
> ...


The dates are the same in both emails...


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 4, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Weird--
> 
> 
> > We previously sent a you an email for this special bonus offer with incorrect offer dates posted on the email banner. The correct dates for this bonus offer are November 4 through December 19, 2009. We apologize for the error.
> ...


That's what I noticed too until I saw the HEADLINE BANNER of the original e-mail did say DEC 4. That gives an extra month to find low bucket


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, you guys beat me to it. I noticed the error this afternoon before taking a short train trip  with the railriot but yes look at the first email the graphic on the top is wrong... Not AGRs biggest mistake but still comical. Looks like saturdays trip will net me a few extra points.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 5, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> but offers an excuse to ride a train!


As if I need one! :lol:


----------

